# Side Markers 69 GTO



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey fellas, I had my 69 GTO to a body and paint shop to get extensive body work done and then painted. I just got the car back a couple weeks ago and it looks fantastic and it should cuz it cost a mint. But today I was wandering around the garage and notice that the guy I had do the work did not cut out the side markers on the rear quarter panels. I am wondering now that there is paint on it is there a way to cut them out without damaging the paint or am I boned?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

oops....., guess it depends on how confident you feel with a die grinder. one slip could be disastrous. Are the 69's the ones that are in the shape of the GTO logo or the arrowhead?


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

It has the GTO logo. I would say I'm not the most confident but I really want those side markers in there. Any particular bit that works best with the die grider? Should it be done really slowly or have water to keep it cooler?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

First off i would have someone trace the cutout and location from an original car. I would mask off all around the template, drill any holes first then drill the radius corners. Use a small cut off wheel and dremel/die grinder,would probably do it inn strokes first score it through the paint and work around, deeper with each stroke letting it cool before coming around to it again. Biggest thing i would worry about is the paint chipping. also when your done touch up the edges with paint so it doesnt rust.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree

Maybe have your "body guy" come over and do it if he forgot and then it's on him if he screws up.

And.....pics of said freshly painted GTO or no more help for you! lol.:seeya:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> :agree
> 
> Maybe have your "body guy" come over and do it if he forgot and then it's on him if he screws up.
> 
> And.....pics of said freshly painted GTO or no more help for you! lol.:seeya:


:agree :agree - He blew it, he needs to fix it. I cut mine before paint, using an air cut-off disc tool. If you need locating measurements for where they go, holler.

Bear


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I agree with the above about both the pics and the body guy fixing it. I would check over the entire car first and hit him with a list of flub ups that you want him to fix.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

sorry just answered the question at hand....of course if you contracted for the work and he did not do what was contracted, it's his problem to fix, thats why they charge an arm and a leg and i did mine myself. I am assuming you are doing the trim since he did not call and say where do these GTO lights go? Was he aware that they needed to be cut in to the generic panels?


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies fellas. The chances of me getting him to fix it is slim to none, the shop is about 6 hours from where I live (very long sad story of how it got there) and it cost me a mint to get it home. Plus he probably wasn't aware of them needing to be there since as mentioned above I am putting everything back together, and classic vehicles are not his forte. I will post pics when I get home where my pics are next week.


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> :agree :agree - He blew it, he needs to fix it. I cut mine before paint, using an air cut-off disc tool. If you need locating measurements for where they go, holler.
> 
> Bear


I will probably take u up on your measurements offer


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Can you find someone local to do it...if you arent confident in your skills?


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

Eric Animal said:


> Can you find someone local to do it...if you arent confident in your skills?


I maybe could find someone to do it and I will definitely ask around. But I've lost a little faith in the auto body industry because I have been jerked around by a few to a very large sum. At this point I would rather pay for my own mistakes than pay for someone else to, and then pay someone else to fix what they did wrong.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I fully understand. FORTUNATELY I was reccomended an excellent shop to do my 67 GTO body/paint....and local. Good luck, and wait till you are sure you can handle the project. Eric


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

Eric Animal said:


> I fully understand. FORTUNATELY I was reccomended an excellent shop to do my 67 GTO body/paint....and local. Good luck, and wait till you are sure you can handle the project. Eric


Excellet advice


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree Attend some local shows and talk to owners of cars with nice paint/bodywork and find out who did it. 

Trust me, you'll most likely get "unvarnished" opinions from satisfied owners.

If you want to tackle this on your own, I would'nt be too intimidated. There is plenty of help here if you need it.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Bigalsworth said:


> I will probably take u up on your measurements offer


Here ya go... I measured to the "points" on the chrome bezel that surrounds the light, of course the actual hole is slightly smaller than this, so adjust accordingly. I might be convinced to remove a light and measure the actual hole locations for you, if you're going to take this on yourself and need the information, though.

Distance from the top of the ridge on the quarter panel DOWN to the rearmost point on the chrome bezel: 9-inches

Distance from the top of the ridge on the quarter panel DOWN to the frontmost point on the chrome bezel: 10 1/2-inches

Distance from the edge of the curved bumper inset on the quarter panel to the rearmost point on the chrome bezel 2 3/4-inches

I took all these measurements using a flexible cloth tape measure, the type used for sewing and stuff, so that it would follow all the contours.

Bear


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

When I replaced the drivers side quarter panel, I didn't use the rear section. I could cut it down a little smaller, but keep the rear contures, box it up and send it to you. You could cover the area of you car with masking tape, trace the hole, then send it back to me. That way the hole is the right size, in the right place.


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

BearGFR said:


> Here ya go... I measured to the "points" on the chrome bezel that surrounds the light, of course the actual hole is slightly smaller than this, so adjust accordingly. I might be convinced to remove a light and measure the actual hole locations for you, if you're going to take this on yourself and need the information, though.
> 
> Distance from the top of the ridge on the quarter panel DOWN to the rearmost point on the chrome bezel: 9-inches
> 
> ...


Thanks for the measurements Bear that will be very helpful. I don't think removing the light will be necessary but thanks for the offer.



69Goatee said:


> When I replaced the drivers side quarter panel, I didn't use the rear section. I could cut it down a little smaller, but keep the rear contures, box it up and send it to you. You could cover the area of you car with masking tape, trace the hole, then send it back to me. That way the hole is the right size, in the right place.


Thank you very much for the offer but I think I will manage. I still have to decide if I am going to get someone else to do it, do it myself or even do it at all.


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

*a few pics*

A few pics where requested so here they are

Bigalsworth


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

Is that hood from a 68? You can see the extra brace inside the scoop. I read on this forum or the PY forum that 68 hoods might be tight next to the 69 fan shroud. Anybody else seen this?


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

69Goatee said:


> Is that hood from a 68? You can see the extra brace inside the scoop. I read on this forum or the PY forum that 68 hoods might be tight next to the 69 fan shroud. Anybody else seen this?


It may or may not be. It fit fine it was all together and the fan shroud and engine we in. This hood had extensive work done to it also so it may not look quite like factory any more


----------

